# Would you like some spam with that?



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

18 months or so ago the forum went through a major upgrade to cut down the amount of spam posts. It was a major inconvenience to a lot of people at the time but in the end most of us heaved a huge sigh or relief and were thankful.

There has been an inordinate number of spam posts in the last month or two. So, is something broken or are the blighters just catching up?

More to the point, is anything being done about it?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was going to post a similar topic, I've reported 3 today alone I've never known it be this bad in the 4.5 years since I joined!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

They have caught up I'm afraid.

I was looking into this the other day as it happens and it basically seems they have managed to work out how understand a spam challenge question. I initially thought that there was a security hole with the forum software they have found and were exposing but these were genuine forum registrations and the phpbb team were saying it's not a software fault.

So unless something has changed and there is a new exploit we'll just have to find out the best way to deal with it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> They have caught up I'm afraid.
> 
> I was looking into this the other day as it happens and it basically seems they have managed to work out how understand a spam challenge question. I initially thought that there was a security hole with the forum software they have found and were exposing but these were genuine forum registrations and the phpbb team were saying it's not a software fault.
> 
> So unless something has changed and there is a new exploit we'll just have to find out the best way to deal with it.


i would say do a dos attack against the ip addies......but apparently that is illegal now :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for the response nick. I'll admit most of what you said went over my head like Concorde though! Hope the guys can work something out


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Gone Ape said:


> Cheers for the response nick. I'll admit most of what you said went over my head like Concorde though! Hope the guys can work something out


... I think he said something about the 'flux capacitor inhibiting the fu-fu valve on the wangle drive' ... sounds serious ... 
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

VBullettin allows for a report spam button on each post. Are we running a package that can allow for something similar ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a report this post button with an option to specify a reason or add a comment. There's also the report spam thread in site news which is perhaps easier.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=116035


----------

